# Done some thinking about his kibble. Need advice



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, as some of you know I seriously thought about switching from Acana to Taste of the wild. I have done a lot of thinking, and I think I have decided to stay with Acana. 

28lbs of Acana Lamb/Apple- $68.99 before taxes. $77.95 after taxes
30lbs of Taste of the Wild- $60.99 before taxes. $68.91 after taxes

I am saving $9.04 if I switch to Taste of the Wild. But, thats not factoring in gas to drive the 20 minutes to get the food. At the cost of gas, it would cost $10-$15 to make a 40 minute round trip to get the Taste of the Wild. 

Is saving myself maybe $1-$2 really worth the aggravation a potential food change could cause? 

Now, this leads me to my next question. I am not to happy about the grain in the formula I am feeding. Heres the ingredients list. 

Acana lamb/Oats
Lamb meal, deboned lamb, steel-cut oats, peas, whole apples, whole potato, sunflower oil, oat flakes, lamb liver, sun-cured alfalfa, whole pears, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.

Now, could I possibly when buying a large 28lb bag of the Lamb/oats grab a medium size 13lb bag of the Grain free Grasslands formula? which contains...

Deboned lamb, lamb meal, duck meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, whole peas, red lentils, ﬁeld beans, whole potato, deboned duck, whole eggs, deboned walleye, duck fat, herring oil, lamb liver, herring meal, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.

My concerns are. Would he react to duck if hes allergic to chicken?
Is this going to upset him if I mix half half to give him a little less grain? Should I just try the grain free formula?

My brain hurts from all this :S. I already lost one dog to a recall, and I realize the taste of the wild recall was for potential salmonella poisoning but it still makes me nervous. Watching my 7 month old puppy die in front of my eyes...was not an experience I wish to repeat. 

I will pay the extra little bit if I need to, ill sacrifice something else in my life to give my dog a better kibble


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How is he doing on the food he eats now?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

To save a buck or two, I wouldn't make the change. 

And personally, if you like the results of the food, (which I think you do?) I would leave him on what he is on. I know you don't like the grains, but if it's not broke....


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Dont fix it 

Yeah, He seems to do well on this food. He still itches and sheds like mad but I think its just a phase right now with allergy season kicking up since he was doing so well prior.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Have you tried buying your kibble online? I don't remember what the website is, something with a flow (maybe someone here will know) but it delivers your kibble at regular intervals so you don't have to go out and get it. That can save you some time and gas money  and then you can just go with what works awesome for your dog.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Pet Flow I think. If any of these online sources ship to Canada...its usually about $40-$60 to ship..


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

What is wrong with the grain (oats) in Acana? I thought you were using Presidents Choice????

Your dog's problems, in my opinion, have nothing to do with diet, particularly whether there is grain or not.

I think you are just driving yourself crazy thinking there is a miracle food.

I have a dog with me now that eats SportMix and looks ready for Westminster. That food costs $25 for 50lbs.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm big on TLC.
tlcpetfood.com
The breeder and many of her fellow breeders all swear by it and it's delivered to your door.

food for thought.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Try this, it probably costs 2/3rd what you are using.

http://www.nutram.com/uploads/file/Allergy%20Care%20Dog.pdf


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> What is wrong with the grain (oats) in Acana? I thought you were using Presidents Choice????
> 
> Your dog's problems, in my opinion, have nothing to do with diet, particularly whether there is grain or not.
> 
> ...


I was going to feed Presidents Choice and did purchase a bag. But, I am still believing that dogs are carnivores and have no use for grain....

How do you feel his issues have nothing to do with diet? Hes reacting to something....but what...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Try this, it probably costs 2/3rd what you are using.
> 
> http://www.nutram.com/uploads/file/Allergy Care Dog.pdf


I already looked into that at $80 a bag


----------

